
My 2012 front-end web development workflow - superchink
http://jameslutley.com/my-2012-front-end-web-development-workflow/
======
sbilstein
LiveReload is great for frontend development also. It watches a folder for
changes to files of whatever extension you specify and reloads your browser
immediately. Works really well with many frameworks and is also capable of
SASS and LESS compilation. I used with my Scala/Play/LESS stack.

livereload.com

